# Pike's Pit in College Station 4/02/2011



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

BBQ Cook-off with all the proceeds going towards the USO-Houston.

My old college fraternity, Pi Kappa Alpha at Texas A&M, is hosting a fund raiser for the USO this weekend. As of last night, we have 25 teams competing in the BBQ Cook Off and 6 bands scheduled to play from 3pm - 10pm on Saturday. I'm the head cook on the alumni team, so swing by and say hello if you make it!

Location: Wolf Pen Creek, College Station, Texas
Time: 3pm - 10pm 
Date: Saturday, April 02, 2011
Tickets: $10 pre-order / $15 at the gate

The contact for any inquiries you may have:​Blake Montie, PIKE Special Events Coordinator​EMAIL:​​​​[email protected]​
PHONE: (469) 371-4437


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

We're cooking there. Po Campo's Cookers out of Katy, TX. Do you know the line-up of the bands? We can't find it anywhere.

BTW, one of the current members is my wife's cousin. He's the one that turned us on to the cook-off.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Talking yesterday with Blake, they had just confirmed the last of the entertainers. If memory serves, Kimberly Dunn is opening and Granger Smith is the headliner. I can't remember who the other 4 acts are going to be.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

What a great time this weekend, cooking BBQ and raising funds / awareness for the USO!

Glad to meet up with you, Huachinango. Your crew put out some good `que.

Here is a shot of our Alumni team, standing in front of the chapter's pit.

Doug Brown, Richard Zdunkewicz, Rick Stephanow (Sea Aggie) and Bryan Hargrave.


----------

